# 15 lb Walleye w/rapala hanging from mouth



## wally-eye (Oct 27, 2004)

Lost 7-9 on Muskegon lake a 15 lb walleye with a blueish/greenish suspending rapala hanging from its mouth. 

If located please return "no questions asked". 

A reward is being offered "if still fresh".


----------



## tangleknot (Oct 8, 2001)

:lol:


----------



## dinoday (Feb 22, 2004)

Best of luck with that! You may have a remote chance at getting the lure back,but I'd chaulk that fish up as a loss :lol:


----------



## Molson (Apr 18, 2003)

see a picture for positive ID ?


----------



## FishTales (Feb 13, 2002)

I hope someone found it before it thawed out, in this heat it won't last long.


----------



## shametamer (Jul 22, 2001)

no fear the 'eye' is alive and well in my livewell..where shall i send him? but i really would like to keep the rapala..its MY FAVORITE!


----------



## STEINFISHSKI (Jan 30, 2001)

Tell me which mouth it came out of and I'll give your lure back.:evil:


----------



## wally-eye (Oct 27, 2004)

You guy's just ain't right! I'm in a severe state of depression and everyone is making joke's at my expense.

A 15 lb Walleye is in Muskegon somewhere and I want it.......and I want the lip jewelery it is wearing.


----------



## shametamer (Jul 22, 2001)

How about a replica and one of my wifes 'canadian wiggler' earrings, wally?


----------



## wally-eye (Oct 27, 2004)

Ok guy's. Saturday I hooked the "monster of Muskegon Lake". Got it next to the boat, a 16 ft. tracker pro guide. At first when it was coming up from the depths I thought it was a huge pike or musky but when it surfaced it was an eye, the hog, boss hog, at least 36 inches long and fat as a chinook. It was laying right on top and as I was reaching behind me for the net it made a spurt forward and the line caught on the anchor cleat and you know the rest of the story. Rapala and 3 ft of line just started slowly swimming away. Made a lunge with the net but too late.......

I'm 57 and been fishing eyes since I was old enough to walk and over the years have caught some pigs but this one was the fish of a lifetime and I blew it big time......................

Just crying in my beer now.....ain't going to live long enough to see one that big again....just hope it makes it...........

If anyone finds a rap floating on Skegon lake you now know the rest of the story...


----------



## STEINFISHSKI (Jan 30, 2001)

Been there, done that. It's always the big ones that do that crap too. 

Gotta love just playng the game though. You never know what will happen. I feel your pain and will initiate a full scale recon mission, but it will not launch until fall. I'll let you know what I find out as will interrogate every eye I come accross to find out what it knows. We'll get to the bottom of this. Best thing for you would be to get back after her asap, I bet she's still hungry!


----------



## scottyhoover (Dec 24, 2002)

your story almost makes me cry too.....wow.


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

Maybe we should hold a "M-S.com Search & Rescue" for Wally-eye's rapala! :woohoo1:


----------



## wally-eye (Oct 27, 2004)

Hey guy's, thanks for the condolences. I used to kind of snicker when I read things like that about other peoples woes but now that it has happened to me I have a totally new outlook. 

It was such a text book screw up. All I had to do was walk towards the back of the boat with the rod over the side but no I kind of leaned over sideways looking towards the back of the boat and leaned back as far as I could to reach the net. Just as soon as I touched the net handle bam the fish tried to make a run and bam it happened............

Thanks again guy's.


----------



## booktens (Nov 24, 2004)

I am heading over there on Fri. for the weekend. I will do my darndest to get that lure back for YOU!!!!!


----------



## schopie4 (Oct 14, 2004)

My most profound apology for your tragic loss. No one knows why things like this happen, but rest assured, it happened for a reason. Just think, if you had caught him, you wouldn't have the joy of fighting him one more time next week!


----------



## tommy-n (Jan 9, 2004)

How do you know it weighed 15lbs? Because it had scales :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## wally-eye (Oct 27, 2004)

Now that's just wrong. Actually I think it was bigger but I thought no one would believe that.............

IT WAS HUGE.........


----------



## ccavacini (Mar 9, 2005)

It's always the biggest ones that break your heart..


----------



## Fishfoote (Jan 2, 2001)

Must be the lake - I lost the biggest perch I've ever seen on Muskegon this past spring and still haven't gotten over it :banghead3


----------

